# sunstar 2900



## ibgboh (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all,, New to the site, the info is great. I am looking for the rear pto att for my tractor. I found a rear tillerbut I need the pto. Any help would be great!! Thanks

Oh by the way it is a 1995 20 hp w/ 60 in cut and I have had them all Deere, cub , sears, This is by far SIMPLICITY the best.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

This is from Briggs, PowerPortal: 
1692508 -- PTO-REAR SUNSTAR 3600 RPM (NLA) 1 0.0 0.00 Cannot Sell 
1692509 -- PTO-REAR SUNSTAR 2000RPM 1995 (NLA) 1 0.0 0.00 Cannot Sell

This part is No longer Available. Check ebay for kits


----------



## ibgboh (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I was afraid that mite b the case


----------



## redmule (Sep 14, 2011)

*self power tiller*

I have a wheel horse tiller that I have added a 10 hp motor too and set it up for my three point on my deutz-allis. This set up seems to be the easist route to go if you do not have the elec clutch.


----------



## redmule (Sep 14, 2011)

More pic of my home made tiller. I also made my three point.


----------

